# On the new Power PE Exam...



## Timewalker (Jul 23, 2009)

Are the following topics part of the new Power PE exam specs? Camara's EERM (8th Ed.) has these topics in the Power review subjects...

They are important topics to know for any EE, but are they expected on the new Power PE exam? They are not listed in NCEES' Power PE exam specs, does that mean they are not likely to come up?

Ideal Operational Amplifiers

Zener Diode Voltage Regulators

Pulse Circuit Fundamentals

Were these topics ever included in questions in the old exam format?

I'd appreciate your comments. Thanks.


----------



## dzdave00 (Jul 24, 2009)

Timewalker said:


> Are the following topics part of the new Power PE exam specs? Camara's EERM (8th Ed.) has these topics in the Power review subjects...They are important topics to know for any EE, but are they expected on the new Power PE exam? They are not listed in NCEES' Power PE exam specs, does that mean they are not likely to come up?
> 
> Ideal Operational Amplifiers
> 
> ...


If the topics are not listed in the current NCEES exam specs, there will not be any questions on those topice. These topics were included in past exams during the breadth sections, but the breadth section no longer exists.


----------



## Timewalker (Jul 24, 2009)

dzdave00 said:


> If the topics are not listed in the current NCEES exam specs, there will not be any questions on those topice. These topics were included in past exams during the breadth sections, but the breadth section no longer exists.



Does anyone disagree with dzdave00's comment?


----------



## niurou (Jul 29, 2009)

Timewalker said:


> Does anyone disagree with dzdave00's comment?


I agree with him. I'm a brand new PE :multiplespotting: .


----------

